# Bak, sana nazikçe son kez söylüyorum



## Presocratico

En mi grupo de amigos de Huelva encontré una viñeta con la siguiente frase:

*Bak, sana nazikçe son kez söylüyorum!... Birak gideyim*

¿Es alemán? ¿Alguien podría traducírmelo?. 

He tratado de adjuntar la viñeta, pero me pone ese mensaje: 
*candibu_reno.jpg*:
Your file of 48.9 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 24.4 KB for this filetype.

Si logro traducir la frase trataré de colgarla en formato jpg para que la veais. Gracias.


----------



## lemmego

Hello!
Your phrase looks more like Turkish to me. Sorry I can't help you with that.


----------



## al-sirbi

Presocratico said:
			
		

> En mi grupo de amigos de Huelva encontré una viñeta con la siguiente frase:
> 
> *Bak, sana nazikçe son kez söylüyorum!... Birak gideyim*
> 
> ¿Alguien podría traducírmela?.
> 
> He tratado de adjuntar la viñeta, pero me pone ese mensaje:
> *candibu_reno.jpg*:
> Your file of 48.9 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 24.4 KB for this filetype.
> 
> Si logro traducir la frase trataré de colgar esta viñeta navideña en este foro en formato jpg para que la veais. Gracias.


This is in Turkish and means:* Listen (See), I am kindly telling you last time !... I am gone. 
*
I am sorry I cant speak Spanish.I hope you speak English. Since Turkish is not my mother tongue the translation could be a little different.


----------



## Presocratico

Thans you for your aid. Like you can see, my english es very bad. For agreements, and like can not paste here the picture was were the origen at sentence, I write the link http://groups.msn.com/Huelvanosconarteyamistad/general.msnw?action=get_message&mview=0&ID_Message=2068&LastModified=4675554935533031286


----------



## al-sirbi

Hahaha. Nice picture ..

This BIRAK GIDEYIM should be translated in another way. I hope there are Turks on the forum.


----------



## _blue_

Ok I am replying a bit late. But Birak gideyim means let me go!


----------



## Ahmetto

bırak gideyim means  let me go 

bak sana son kez kibarca soyluyorum means  , look i am kindly telling you for the first time .. you can ask anything in turkish


----------



## Presocratico

Thanks, bad I speak english not very well. You're very nice for your translation


----------



## Libertad

hola, acabo de encontrar tu pregunta. Ya sé que es un poco tarde para contestarte, pero bueno, la intentaré traducir:

Mira, te digo por última vez con amabilidad, dejame ir!

Es obvio que la persona que lo dice esta enfadada en este momento.
Espero que te ayude.



			
				Presocratico said:
			
		

> En mi grupo de amigos de Huelva encontré una viñeta con la siguiente frase:
> 
> *Bak, sana nazikçe son kez söylüyorum!... Birak gideyim*
> 
> ¿Es alemán? ¿Alguien podría traducírmelo?.
> 
> He tratado de adjuntar la viñeta, pero me pone ese mensaje:
> *candibu_reno.jpg*:
> Your file of 48.9 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 24.4 KB for this filetype.
> 
> Si logro traducir la frase trataré de colgarla en formato jpg para que la veais. Gracias.


----------



## _blue_

Nevermind!


----------



## ukuca

Ahmetto's translation appears good enough but I guess it should be for the last time (not for the first time)


----------

